# Entradas y Salidas de un PIC controladas por Internet [PABLIN]



## ThrAnCh (Oct 26, 2008)

Hola a todos , soy de Peru saludos a todos , y felicitarles por su excelente foro.

Bueno mi consulta es esta, anduve bien que proyecto puedo hacer , y pues encontre este , y para copmenzar ya compre todo el material , ya estoy comenzarlo a ARMAR , quisiera saber si alguien lo hizo anteriormente  o parecido , vi que lo hacian con otro pic , pero para comenzar, pues sera mi primer proyecto con PIC's , quisiera saber si alguien lo trabajo con este , y mediante el puerto serial , pues les dejo aca el diagrama y pues el link del proyector

LINK : http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/proyecto/picnet/index.htm


----------



## ThrAnCh (Oct 26, 2008)

Por favor me podrian decir que es ese 4MHZ como se llama el componente y como lo encuentro en el PROTEUS porvavor


----------



## GERMAN_1983 (Oct 26, 2008)

Creo que es un cristal de cuarzo de 4Mhz, pero no estoy del todo seguro


----------



## GERMAN_1983 (Oct 26, 2008)

Si es un cristal de cuarzo, aqui te dejo una imagen de uno similar. Venga colega un saludo desde Canarias


----------



## ThrAnCh (Oct 26, 2008)

como lo identifico en el proteus ... puedo simular este proyecto en el proteus ?

Como se llama en el proteus ? =(


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 26, 2008)

En "Pick devices" escribí Crystal y aparece


----------



## Meta (Oct 27, 2008)

GERMAN_1983 dijo:
			
		

> Si es un cristal de cuarzo, aqui te dejo una imagen de uno similar. Venga colega un saludo desde Canarias



Si, es ese. Saludos también desde Canarias.


----------



## Vick (Oct 27, 2008)

Sip en Proteus se llama CRYSTAL, pero no es necesario ponerlo la señal de reloj se simula automáticamente, solo hay que ajustar la frecuencia en las propiedades del PIC...

Saludos


----------



## GERMAN_1983 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hola meta, y de que isla eres? yo soy de tenerife, estoy terminando el ciclo sup. desarrollo de productos electronicos. Me gusta mucho la electronica y estoy intentando aprender cada dia un poquito jejej venga saludos


----------



## Meta (Oct 28, 2008)

Hola:

También de Tenerife y acaba de acabar el Ciclo "Superior de Sistemas y Regulación Automáticos", También Técnico especialista de electrónica de comunicaciones del antiguo FP-I y FP-II. Me iba a meter en ese ciclo el que dicen en Ofra, pero con la FP-II ya tengo electrónica bastante. Me encanta la electrónica y espero que trabajando y estudiando a la vez consiga otro ciclo de aplicaciones windows para relacionarlo con los PIC. También estoy aprendiendo sobre PIC en asm.

YouTube - RS232 con PIC 16F84A y Visual C#

Los osciladores de cristales son los más preciso que han fabricado por ahora.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Meta (Oct 28, 2008)

ThrAnCh dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos , soy de Peru saludos a todos , y felicitarles por su excelente foro.
> 
> Bueno mi consulta es esta, anduve bien que proyecto puedo hacer , y pues encontre este , y para copmenzar ya compre todo el material , ya estoy comenzarlo a ARMAR , quisiera saber si alguien lo hizo anteriormente  o parecido , vi que lo hacian con otro pic , pero para comenzar, pues sera mi primer proyecto con PIC's , quisiera saber si alguien lo trabajo con este , y mediante el puerto serial , pues les dejo aca el diagrama y pues el link del proyector
> 
> LINK : http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/proyecto/picnet/index.htm



Hola:

Si te funciona, nos lo hace saber para aprender y ahí si que hago un buen manual.

Saludo.


----------



## ThrAnCh (Oct 28, 2008)

Claro que les avisare , pero , queria primero saber si se puede simular en el PROTEUS , pues soy nuevo en este simulador , de todas maneras gracias por los datos  y exitos en sus proyectos


----------



## GERMAN_1983 (Nov 4, 2008)

Joer meta esta increible el circuito que has montado con pic, ahora estamos a tope haciendo cosas en clase pero en navidad quiero hacer un proyecto con un coche de radio control y unas placas solares, ya te contare. Venga colega


----------



## GERMAN_1983 (Nov 4, 2008)

hola meta, oye estoy pensando en comprarme un libro del pic 16f84 edit ra-ma, se que es basico pero a este ritmo tendre que aprender a programar pics por mi cuenta. Venga saludos.

PD. Felicidades porque se sale el video del pic y la pantalla. Se nota que tienes un nivel chachi


----------



## Meta (Nov 4, 2008)

El libro del www.pic16f84a.org a parte de básico, también está el nivel medio y proyectos no tan fácil. Está todo para ser un profesional en ensamblador.

Una vez que aprendas 16F84A, ya puedes meterte con seguridad con otros PIC hasta los 18F.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 4, 2008)

Hola ThrAnCh, vos que queres hacer , controlar al pic via internet o mandar datos desde el puerto serie hacia el pic , por que con lo segundo te puedo ayudar . El control de cosas por internet me tiene intrigadisimo pero todavía no he podido hacerlo ya que mis conocimientos de programación no están muy pulidos por ahora . Lo único que he podido hacer por ahora es programar interfaces por el puerto paralelo pero me ha costado un triunfo sacarle la vuelta .


----------



## Meta (Nov 4, 2008)

Es complicado y hay poca información sobre ello. Al menos aquí hay datos de algo.






Fuente:
http://www.msebilbao.com/tienda/product_información.php?products_id=451

YouTube - Web Server PIC


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 4, 2008)

Esta bueno eso , ya que todo lo relacionado a la programación en html ya viene embebido en ese chip, también vienen módulos tibbo que cumplen la misma función pero son un poco caros.
Lo que a mí me gustaría es por ejemplo una aplicación cliente - servidor para controlar las entradas y salidas de un pic . Estoy investigando un poco de como se hace en visual basic pero no encuentro nada concreto


----------



## Meta (Nov 4, 2008)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Lo que a mí me gustaría es por ejemplo una aplicación cliente - servidor para controlar las entradas y salidas de un pic .
> *Precisamente es lo que estoy buscando. También mediante TV.*
> Estoy investigando un poco de como se hace en visual basic pero no encuentro nada concreto
> *Yo en Visual C# .net*


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 4, 2008)

La verdad que visual C# es mucho más poderoso y mejor opción para programar que visual basic

pero no lo se usar....


----------



## Meta (Nov 4, 2008)

Podrías aprender.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 5, 2008)

Si ya que vos sabés algo al respecto, tendrás algún manual de programación en visual c# . Y
también me gustaría saber de donde puedo descargarlo o conseguirlo


----------



## Meta (Nov 5, 2008)

Estoy aprendiendo también el Visual C#. ME compré un libro pequeño y en http://msdn.microsoft.com/es-es/default.aspx sacas mucha información.


----------



## daos (Dic 4, 2008)

Epa solo dale doble click al pic en el proteus donde cargas el programa y ahi configuras tu cristal por default viene 1mhz


----------



## Fra (Dic 29, 2008)

Hola ThrAnCh!

Esto es lo que estaba buscando hace mucho tiempo, nadie me entendía. Yo también soy de Perú, y me gustaría saber si ya lo armaste y donde conseguiste todos los componentes, fue fácil conseguirlo?. He leído que para realizar esto es necesario programar el PIC, pero cómo se hace?, qué circuito hay que armar?. Creo que se han desvíado del tema en este foro, ojalá pueda volver todo a la normalidad y seguir con este tema que es muy interesante.


----------



## alti (Dic 29, 2008)

Hola Tranch,

Po lo que veo en tu circuïto, te falta un conversor de tensiones por el puerto série (UART). Cabe tener en cuenta que el nivel de tensión del UART de un PIC es de 5 VDC y el del PC 12 VDC. Esto lo puedes realizar fácilmente con el integrado MAX232, existe mucha información en internet sobre este integrado.

Por otro lado veo que utilizas un ordenador en mode de "proxy", el qual te sirve de pasarela entre internet y el puerto série de tu circuïto. Existn programas en internet que ya te hacen esta tarea. De todas maneras si lo quieres realizar tu mismo, te recomiendo que, por simplicidad, usues .net (Visual Basic o C#, los dos van en la misma plataforma).

Para actuar des de internet, que metodo vas a usar? página web, cliente de internet atacando a tu servidor?


----------



## Fra (Dic 29, 2008)

alti dijo:
			
		

> Hola Tranch,
> 
> Po lo que veo en tu circuïto, te falta un conversor de tensiones por el puerto série (UART). Cabe tener en cuenta que el nivel de tensión del UART de un PIC es de 5 VDC y el del PC 12 VDC. Esto lo puedes realizar fácilmente con el integrado MAX232, existe mucha información en internet sobre este integrado.
> 
> ...



Alti, el 7805 no es el conversor de tensiones que mencionas?


----------



## lanselor (Dic 29, 2008)

El 7805 es un regulador de tensión de 5 Voltios.


----------



## alti (Dic 30, 2008)

Hola fra,

Tal como dice el compañero el 7805, és un regulador de tensión comunmente utilizado en la parte de tensiones generales de la placa, este sirve para poder proporcionar el nivel de tensión TTL, a partir de "cualquier" tensión en la entrada, fijate que he puesto cualquier en comillas. En muchas ocasiones mucho mejor que el diodo zener, por el motivo que no tienes que tener en cuenta la intensidad mínima.

Los PIC a nivel de tensión TTL, por sus puertos serie las señales són a la misma tensión. Esto lo podrias usar directamente si tuvieses una memoria RAM, la qual consultas y escribes usando la UART, por ejemplo. En este caso seguramente la tensión del puerto série de la RAM, seria a nivel de tensión TTL (5V). En el caso de los puertos série de los PC, estos funcionan a 12 volties y es por este motivo que necesitas un driver que te adapte las tensiones y esta es la misión del MAX232.

Saludos.


----------



## Fra (Dic 31, 2008)

Alti, gracias por la información. Yo estoy armando ese circuito, más bien podrías decirme donde tendría que poner ese MAX232?, y que pasaría si este circuito no lo tuviera, se quemaría el PIC?, como ya te abrás dado cuenta no tengo conocimientos avanzados de electrónica.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 1, 2009)

El pic no se comunica si no tenés ese integrado, ya que te convierte los niveles rs232 a ttl que maneja el pic.


----------



## alti (Ene 14, 2009)

Fra dijo:
			
		

> Alti, gracias por la información. Yo estoy armando ese circuito, más bien podrías decirme donde tendría que poner ese MAX232?, y que pasaría si este circuito no lo tuviera, se quemaría el PIC?, como ya te abrás dado cuenta no tengo conocimientos avanzados de electrónica.




Como comenta el compañero Moyano, es imprescindible que uses dicho integrado, a no ser que lo quieras hacer tu mismo con electronica convecional (no te lo recomiendo para nada). Piensa que tienes tensiones diferentes y es por este motivo que no podrian comunicarse sin este integrado.

Como te comente, existe mucha información en internet sobre este integrado, descargate el data sheet de este y allí tendrás toda la información.

A grandes rasgos este integrado se coloca entre el Tx y Rx del puerto 232 del PC, y el Tx, Rx de la UART del PIC. Luego cabe tener en cuenta que deberás unir la masa del puerto série del ordenador con la masa del PIC. Si te fijas en el data sheet del MAX232 deberás conectar una serie de condensadores al integrado.

Saludos.


----------



## ThrAnCh (May 23, 2010)

Jejejejeje ya estoy volviendo a armarlo ! , por cierto ya voy en octavo ciclo de la carrera y recien creo comprender por completo el circuito , lo termino subo videos y fotos , saludos amigos desde Peru !!! 

PD. www.cinade.tk


----------



## Meta (May 23, 2010)

ThrAnCh dijo:


> Jejejejeje ya estoy volviendo a armarlo ! , por cierto ya voy en octavo ciclo de la carrera y recien creo comprender por completo el circuito , lo termino subo videos y fotos , saludos amigos desde Peru !!!
> 
> PD. www.cinade.tk



Gracias por  compartir. Esperando las muestras,en cambio sigo poco a poco con mi proyecto, pero lo he complicado un poquito. Le puse LCD 20x4, 16F887 (40 pines), etc._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/303174/ _Saludo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 24, 2010)

Yo para este año meta tengo el mismo proyecto pero con las siguientes características:
v1.0
- PIC18F2550.
- LCD 2X16 + DRIVER para hacerlo I2C por falta de pines.
- Memoria I2C.
- USB
- RS485
- RS232.
- Programa CLIENTE/SERVIDOR en VB.net


----------



## Meta (May 24, 2010)

Hola:

Lo llevo esperando durante mucho tiempo con el USB 2.0. Todos a aprender. Un proyecto muy bueno.

En cuanto a falta de pines está la posibilidad del 16F4550 que en el fondo es la misma mecánica pero con más pines.

En mi poryecto, estoy pasando del 16F84A al 16F88. Luego al comprobar la tremenda falta de pines he opotado por pasar el código que estoy haciendo ahora mismo al 16F887 de 40 pines, todo por puerto serie e internet para VC# .net (tambiñen habrá VB .net y VC++).

Mucha suerte y con ese manual.


----------

